# Реально ли сесть на мотоцикл после травмы?



## Sun day (10 Фев 2019)

Получил перелом th4 нестабильный оскольчатый. Установили тпф. Прошло 6 мес. Могу ли по истечению двух лет снова сесть на байк?или же лучше забыть? Просто переживаю,вдруг упаду ,ведь никто не застрахован,и как поведет себя система. Развалится там вся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2019)

А без системы не сломалось разве?
Тут только Вам решать.
Оденьте две защиты.


----------



## Sun day (10 Фев 2019)

Я про то, что сама система может развалиться, болт там лопнет, я почитал, у многих и без особых то падения болты лопают. А защита спины разве спасет от компрессии? Вряд ли((только от точечных ударов спасает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2019)

Там уже срослись кости, на них держится все.


----------

